# Cannabis Oreos - Personal Favourite!



## iToke (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi, about 2 months ago me and a few friends made some cannabis Oreos, i thought they worked a treat and the other 2 people that tried them agreed.
There great because they dont require much weed

So i decided to share the (its not really a recipe...) instructions on how to make the Cannabis Oreos 


What you will need: * = Main thing needed

*A pack of Oreos (obviously) double stacked preferably however we did it with the normal ones the first time.
*A oven
*Silver foil
*A knife
*1g+ of dry weed per person, ground up as fine as possible.
A empty stomach
Nutela, Peanut butter (the full fat one) or normal butter


Simply take 2 double stacked Oreos and twist them both appart, trying to keep the stuff in the middle mainly on one biscuit, If theres some left on the other side 
scrape it of with your knife and onto the other biscuit.

You should now have 4 biscuits, 2 with the stuff from the middle of the Oreos on them and 2 just plain ones...you can eat the plain ones if you want 

Now get your weed, make sure it is very dry and then grind it up as much as you can so it becomes more of a powder. (you may want to leave the weed under a ligh for 20 mins or so to let it get reallly dry before you grind it)

Put your weed onto a flat clean surface, i usually just put it onto a piece of paper on my desk

(you dont have to do this bit but i found it helped, none of my friends done it)
Take one of your Oreos and put some Nutela, Peanut butter or normal butter onto the biscuit with the oreo filling on it

You should now have 
2 Oreo biscuits (well 2 halfs really i suppose) with the oreo filling on both and some butter (or whatever you chose to use) on one of them

About 1g of dry ground up weed


Now take the biscuit you didnt put anything on (nutela ect..) and lick it (the oreo filling)
once it is wet you should put it on top of your pile of dry weed so the weed sticks to it, keep putting it on top until eventually all the weed is on the biscuit(you may have top use the other biscuit also, this is not a problem)

not push your 2 oreo biscuit halves back together so it is like
biscuit-oreo filling-weed-butter-oreo filling-biscuit

take some silver foil and wrap the biscuit up in it, you want this to be fairly tight so that the filling dont fall out when your cooking it.

once it is wrapped up pop it in the pre-heated oven on gas mark 4 for between 10-20 mins depending on your oven, mine takes about 15mins

When they are almost done you will be able to smell the weed slightly when you open the oven door
.


Take them out of the oven, be careful cause the silver foil is hot lol, i managed to burn myself  once they have cooled down abit open them up, the weed will probably be slightly brown, this is fine.

Eat the oreos and then wait for a while 




Personally i found that the oreos worked better when i ate them as i finished smoking instead of at the start/during a session.

They take between 35 mins and 3 hours to kick in


First time had them was before i went abroad this year in july
I ate them at around 12am then totally forgot i had eaten them, at around 2 we was in the car heading for the airport and i was looking out of the window and i kept making really strong images of things in my head running next to the car lol
then i remembered about the Oreos and realized how stoned i felt lol
That day i had 2 oreoes tho with about 1.5g in them

Different sort of high, mainly heady if remember correctly



The other time we had half oz (me and my mate) and decided to make the oreos half way through, felt them about 45 mins later but due to being stoned already it was hard to distinguish the difference between the smoked stoned and the oreo stoned, but defo gave a added kick lol.




Well i hope a few people try this and enjoy it as much as we did 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## iToke (Oct 10, 2007)

So...with all these growers and none of them have enough weed to try this lol....


----------



## cdbr420 (Dec 9, 2007)

fuckin right man REP! im trying that later.no seriuosly that kicks ass!REP


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

someone finally made a "firecracker" that doesn't taste so nasty.


----------



## cdbr420 (Dec 9, 2007)

i jsut made some and had them man...TASTY! anyways man im just waiting on the high i ate them about a half hour ago. Anyways make sure to post more of your recipes.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty damn cool!!! it only takes a gram to get you high??? I thought you would need to eat like 2 or 3 
Good to know! easy to make! fast to make! and... fun and mmm and I'm going to do it soon


----------



## iToke (Dec 9, 2007)

why thank you


----------



## Where am i? (Dec 16, 2007)

Could I use a microwave instead of the oven?


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

not sure, i think the microwave might burn the bud before all the thc can be released

when i have done it i cant say ive noticed a strong bud smell

i mean it gives o a smell but i dont thing anyone that dont smoke weed would be able to walk into a room and say ''i smell weed!''

keep a window open when your cooking && use some spray after and you should be good


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

ohh yeah when i say 1g is enough i suppose that will depend on how much you usually need to get high

like if your used to 3g joints then you will probz need more than a g lol


----------



## tckfui (Jan 6, 2008)

aw man!!!... how much more ?


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

u mean how much more would a 3g joint stoner need?


----------



## cnl491 (Jan 6, 2008)

hahah i member making firecrakers..but we dint use oreos..hah dam u smart!! never thought of oreos! REP man gotta try this again.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 6, 2008)

iToke said:


> u mean how much more would a 3g joint stoner need?


yea how much more?


----------



## iToke (Jan 6, 2008)

really couldn't tell ya as im not a 3g joint stoner lol

im guessing it would be about 3g?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 6, 2008)

hehehe  .


----------



## dankforall (Jan 11, 2008)

iToke said:


> really couldn't tell ya as im not a 3g joint stoner lol
> 
> im guessing it would be about 3g?


LOL


----------



## ClintWestwood (Jan 13, 2008)

what have everyones experiences with firecrackers been like. I enjoy them, they are easy and quick and work well. I would take a nice cannabrownie so i didnt have to munch all that plant matter but...neways. Yall get pretty high from these? or nay?


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

nice, man
i think ima wait til i get a couple paychecks b4 buyin weed for oreos.lol. but actually it might b as good as smokin. i read it sposed 2b better, but take a while. im not patient. weed is to help us get thru the boring shit in life... and make fun things funner. but wut if the high just its you as ur pulled over, or at a time u dont wanna b stoned? 
(hmm not often)
i take half this shit back, but i dont feel like deleting it cuz it took me like 5 min. to think of this shit. but yea actually this wud b mad cool 2 try. ill hit ur rep 4sure bro.


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Jan 22, 2008)

can you make a video on youtube like hans on how to make the recipe. I find videos easier to follow..... maybe its just me


----------



## shtony (Feb 13, 2008)

im about to make some right now, but whats gas mark four for the oven? is that 250? sorry, confused. haha.


----------



## iToke (Feb 13, 2008)

not sure now soz
google gas mark 4 
i gota rush out so dont have time


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going to have to try them. YUM YUM


----------



## namenottaken (Feb 22, 2008)

shtony said:


> im about to make some right now, but whats gas mark four for the oven? is that 250? sorry, confused. haha.


That would be 190 degrees celsius or 350 degree fahrenheit


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet you could do about the same thing with peanut butter and honey on crackers ummmm i love honey...


----------



## shtony (Feb 23, 2008)

shitty, i put it at 250 for 15 mins. AND i only put half a gram (figured a whole gram would make me trip, and i hate getting highs like that) and i didnt feel a thing. i suck, im going to have to try it again with a full gram.


----------



## iToke (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate 
if it makes it any better i made cannabutter the other day for just 1 crumpet, put about 2g in the mix nd felt nothing =/


----------

